

Show HN: App for searching places using natural-language queries - antonbordon
http://maply.us

======
antonbordon
You are welcome to try our new app for searching places. You can search by
various criteria using simple queries with no need to optimize them (e.g.,
"where to eat after 7 pm in Marina today").

We will appreciate your comments.

